# Service Work: Vintage Fender Amp Located in Canada



## tmacrae (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a vintage Fender Princeton amp that I'm looking to get serviced. It needs several things including, but not limited to: new tubes/tube biasing, new filter cabs, and updated 3-prong plug. I'd also be interested in exploring the black-face conversion options, or other potential improvements to the amp.

I'm wondering if anyone might be able to recommend a great amp tech in Canada that could do this kind of work?

Thanks!
TM


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Brit Fader, and he's right here in the city.


----------



## tmacrae (Jan 28, 2015)

Disbeat said:


> Brit Fader, and he's right here in the city.


Really? That's fantastic news! Do you happen to have his contact information?


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

PM sent...


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

:sSig_goodjob2:

DW


----------

